# Atlas TH54



## Galileu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,



This guy is selling his TH54 http://amadora.olx.pt/en/torno-mecanico-atlas-th54-iid-213472340. He asks 550 euros but he will, mos likely sell for 500. Looking at the 17 pictures on the advertisement, the lathe seems well preserved; do you think it is worth buying?




I am looking for something a little better built than my 7X12 Einhell and my first choice would be a used Myford, since parts are readily available in Europe, but an Atlas could fit the bill.

Best regards,
JosÃ©


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 3, 2011)

A TH54 is the longest bed that was made. Not as common as the 48. 

Is there change gears as well? What about Steady and Follower rests? 4 Jaw and 3 Jaw Chucks? Face Plate? 

Without these above items it becomes a more expensive to you, as you have stated that the parts are harder to come by in Europe vs Myford.


----------



## Galileu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm pretty sure there's only the 3 jaw chuck, because nothing else is mentioned in the description or can be seen on the photos; I guess, then, that it is overpriced. Myford parts are certainly easier to find and there are no custom duties within Europe; postage is also considerably lower than from the US.

JosÃ©


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 8, 2011)

Never had a Metric machine. Have to setup change gears and not disengage the lead screw.


----------



## nctoxic (Aug 25, 2011)

The Atlas TH54 looks very similar to the Craftsman/Atlas 12"x36" lathe that I just acquired. I paid $550 for it. Not sure of the Euro/Dollar exchange rate right now, but 550 Euros seems in the ball park. It might be more important to consider the tooling that does or does not come with it, as previously mentioned. Take a look a eBay to get an idea of what change gears will cost. 
Just my thoughts.


----------

